# First time raft buyer



## Fly By Night (Oct 31, 2018)

Keep an eye out on Craigslist and Facebook marketplace. More should start popping up as it gets closer to boating season. Call any commercial outfits near you to see if they have any used gear they want to sell. 

I think some of the sponsors on here have some used boats left they'd probably drop in the mail for you.


----------



## newpc (Aug 3, 2009)

Check the many facebook pages like "'muricas river gear swap" and "paddle 4 less" and rafters anonymous, there are many more, probably some WV specific pages, do some searchin. Boats come and go quick so you want to check frequently. https://www.facebook.com/groups/muricarivergearswap/


----------



## KipG (Jan 13, 2019)

Try Searchtempest. It's a search engine that checks craigslist in whatever radius from home you decide.


https://www.searchtempest.com/


----------



## Spencerzzz (Aug 3, 2018)

I found a 2016 ARIE Tributary 12HD seems in good shape but the price is near retail. I think the raft would be a good size for the part of WV I primarily float. Price will have to come down or Ill spend the extra couple hundred and get a brand new boat with a warranty


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Watch outdoorplay.com a couple times a year they offer a 20% off code that includes boats... it can save you 800 or more dollars on a brand new boat.. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Code HFX20 is valid right now brings a trib 12 down to $1959

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Bleugrass (Feb 5, 2018)

If you're thinking of going RMR, call Bobby directly and see if they have any demos/blemish/closeout boats. I scored a 14' dropstitch for close to a grand below MSRP.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Spencerzzz said:


> I found a 2016 ARIE Tributary 12HD seems in good shape but the price is near retail. I think the raft would be a good size for the part of WV I primarily float. Price will have to come down or Ill spend the extra couple hundred and get a brand new boat with a warranty


I think you are starting to get a taste of the used raft market. They wont come down because the boat will sell at a stupid price and they know it.. I lost more money thinking I'd buy used. Repairs and just constant maintenance seems to be the deal with anything anyone is willing to sell.

IMHO, the only way to get into rafting is to buy a new maravia or sotar. Raft the hell out of it for 5 years and the sell it for what you paid and buy anther new maravia or sotar for 500 more. You end up with the best equipment at about 100 to 200 a year for the boat. You will drop way more than that on a used up boat just in head aches..... Valves can be 50 bucks each once you buy everything to replace them properly.. If possible don't buy used. Sell your used stuff at supid high prices. They will come.


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

If you go new I highly recommend The Boat People. Great deals from great guys. They treated me right and I've sent friends their way who've been treated well too.


----------



## Spencerzzz (Aug 3, 2018)

codycleve said:


> Code HFX20 is valid right now brings a trib 12 down to $1959
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Says it isnt valid with a trib 12 but if I can get a trib 12 for that, that is $200 less than what they want to sell me a 2016 used one for :???:


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Spencerzzz said:


> Says it isnt valid with a trib 12 but if I can get a trib 12 for that, that is $200 less than what they want to sell me a 2016 used one for :???:


It was working last night but I see it's not right now.. Try back intermittently, sometimes it will take it and sometimes it wont.. Thats how I got my 156R, then your boat actually ships directly from AIRE and they are great to deal with.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Spencerzzz said:


> Says it isnt valid with a trib 12 but if I can get a trib 12 for that, that is $200 less than what they want to sell me a 2016 used one for :???:


The code is valid and working right now. good luck.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Spencerzzz said:


> Hey ya'll
> 
> Looking to buy my first raft and figured it would be best to go the used route. Most of the time I will be doing day trips or 2-3 days trips on rivers like the New. Ive read up on the materials, size and stuff like that. Right now looking at some smaller NRS and RMR rafts.
> 
> ...


Get in touch with Bobby at RMR. He’s in your neighborhood.


----------



## Spencerzzz (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks for the info so far everyone, I am starting to find a few more boats that interest me from a few different brands (NRS, ARIE (trib), RMR and saturn). As ya'll already know, and I am slowly finding out you gotta play the market. 

One important question I keep asking myself is how much of a difference will I feel between a 12' 13' and 14' boat. As stated before, I am an east coast boater, which could very easily change in the coming years, but right now the rivers I am running are along the lines and size of the Cheat, Tygart, New, Gauley, Potomac in WV and rivers like the Clarion and Lehigh.

I plan on mainly putting a frame on the raft for short multi day trips, but will also be inviting friends to row as well. Guess what I'm asking is will I fill up the 12 footer too quickly and is the 14 footer too much boat? Im 6' 2" btw but from what I read tube size plays more into that fit than the length does.

Thanks guys


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

You want a 14' boat! end of that question! hehehe.. Its not brand as much as it is material. PVC (RMR) vs Hyplon (NRS). How do you intend on storing the boat in the off season? Are you going to trailer the boat? How much time are you will to care for the boat? Will you keep this boat for the life of the boat or will you see yourself trying to sell it one day? It this a oar rig or paddle boat? These are the question you should be asking yourself.


----------



## Spencerzzz (Aug 3, 2018)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> You want a 14' boat! end of that question! hehehe.. Its not brand as much as it is material. PVC (RMR) vs Hyplon (NRS). How do you intend on storing the boat in the off season? Are you going to trailer the boat? How much time are you will to care for the boat? Will you keep this boat for the life of the boat or will you see yourself trying to sell it one day? It this a oar rig or paddle boat? These are the question you should be asking yourself.


Will not be trailering and would like to roll up to store...I know they both point towards a Hyplon raft. I am willing to dedicate whatever time needed to clean and care for the boat as it is a large "investment" whether I plan on keeping it forever or selling it. And as stated before the raft will be oar rigged and used as a paddle boat. 

Why so quick to suggest a 14 footer? Any explanation...


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

Naw ....14’ is too big for day tripping R2 paddling and R1 oar framing. Too much boat to muscle around. You’ll have more fun running tight slots on the New with a small nimble boat.

A 14 is Good for R6-R9 if you have that many boatless friends to guide.


----------



## KipG (Jan 13, 2019)

Spencerzzz said:


> *I plan on mainly putting a frame on the raft for short multi day trips*, but will also be inviting friends to row as well. Guess what I'm asking is will I fill up the 12 footer too quickly and is the 14 footer too much boat? Im 6' 2" btw but from what I read tube size plays more into that fit than the length does.
> 
> Thanks guys


 A 12 footer is pretty small for 2 people plus gear, or even One plus gear. You can fit up to 5-6 people in one, but ideal for that size would be 2-4. Most people use a 14 for multi day trips, and that makes a good paddle boat for up to 6 plus guide. My first raft was a Riken 13, which was 12'10" with 17.5 inch tube diameter and about 6 feet wide. It was ok with 5 people, but you got water around your feet on the floor...better for only 3-4. Next was an NRS 135, which is 13'6" by 6'6 and has 19.5 inch tubes...carries 6 plus guide well enough, but I like it better with 5-6 total. It's a handful for 2 to paddle, but I row it alone when fishing, with just a cooler and myself, for a total of 300 lbs.
For your intended use, rowing with 1 or 2 and paddling with _at least_ 3, I'd rule put the 12, then decide if you want a nimble 13 or better multiday capacity of a 14.


You definitely want rubber, as plastic don't roll so great.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

For the area you are in a 12 footer is the way to go period. You can go smaller for sporty but 12 foot is the ticket. A lot of responses you get on here are going to be from the western river folks and when you want to do multi days the a 14 is the one boat to have out here. If you want an RMR just call Bobby in Fayetteville. If your looking for used in that area kind of tough because it is saturated with dirt bag poor raft guides buying up whatever they can and most companies in the area are selling used boats that have been hammered, still good to go but definitely not cheated gently. Personally I would look at a 12 hyside if you can get it, they are expensive but worth the money. I’m 6’3 and will admit that I’m a little cramped in my hyside 12 when I get a new one I will have the thwarts moved toward the middle several inches, but it’s still one of the more fun and stable boats out there. We used 12 footers on the new and Gauley all the time, super fun with a 4 load and guide and still easy to r2, and packs up nice and small. If you want to save some money go RMR they are in your backyard. Good luck and have fun whatever you decide.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

14 foot NRS boat! They roll tight. You can put one in the trunk of a car. Easy to take care of and holds its value. Great service from NRS. I know they say 12' or 13' but no! a 14 foot boat is perfect. Small enough to r1 and big enough to load rum and sport the pirate flag on long trips. A 14' boat is not a big boat. and you can sell it waaaay faster than a 12 or 13 foot boat. Just saying.. The NRS boats are lite and easy to handle. and a couple inches wider and a little bigger tube will be the rage. Seriously.. A 12' boat is 1/2 the boat of a 14 footer. The only way I'd go less than 14 is if it was 100% paddle boat and you have creeking on the menu..


----------



## lncoop (Sep 10, 2010)

If you do much multi-day boating with a frame you'll get really tired of rolling really soon. Not saying it can't be done because of course it can be and is; just something to consider. That said, I have a 14' Tributary. Lee at The Boat People told me it would roll as tight as many comparably sized Hypalon boats and he was right. It's amazing how well it rolls.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

Decide how you are going to use this boat the most. There is no one good size that does it all. If 90% of the time it’s play boating as a paddle raft that you want to r2, and think that you might do multi days then I would still go with a 12. I went with a 13 footer initially because I wanted to be able to r2 and do multi day trips well guess what, it doesn’t do either very well, that’s what you get when you compromise buy depending on what you will do most not on what you think you might be doing. I’ve been guiding for almost 30 years and a lot of them where out of Fayetteville and for that area what are your multi days gonna be? Mainly the new? But you’ve got a shit ton of great play rivers that are day trips. I’ve framed a 12 footer down the Gauley many times as a safety boat and it’s goes just fine. Nothing worse then spending a lot of money on something you love and compromising so you get something that doesn’t fit the bill on either end, food for thought, because I agree if your only gonna have one boat and plan on doing plenty of multi days, 14 is the ticket, but if play boating in a paddle raft is the primary use 12 footer all the way.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Sure AIRE Buses and Tribs roll almost as tight as NRS boat... *shakes head no slowly* Also, AIRE buses are heavy and have lots of zippers, lace, and opening in the floor to cause way more cleaning. I'd pass on AIRE IMHO... They are more of a industrial grade work boat. The boat holds water in the floor and makes the boat a slug. You can winter prep a NRS up in an hour. Most ppl wont clean out aire buses like they should be. Its a lot over work to remove and wipe down a bladder. Let alone 5! I'm done with sand in my boat and no boat collects mudd and sand like a aire. Just saying.


----------



## newpc (Aug 3, 2009)

I think these days you cant go wrong with RMR.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

newpc said:


> I think these days you cant go wrong with RMR.


I would say if you are going to take care of an RMR and love it with all your heart. Never sell it. And leave it partially inflated year round. RMR is hands down the best value. 

But if you're willing to do that, then get the sotar or maravia and sell in 5 years for what you paid for it today. Especially a 14' boat! RMR are worth less than nothing after 5 years on the water. You own it to the dump.... might get 20 to 25% back.


----------



## newpc (Aug 3, 2009)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> I would say if you are going to take care of an RMR and love it with all your heart. Never sell it. And leave it partially inflated year round. RMR is hands down the best value.
> 
> But if you're willing to do that, then get the sotar or maravia and sell in 5 years for what you paid for it today. Especially a 14' boat! RMR are worth less than nothing after 5 years on the water. You own it to the dump.... might get 20 to 25% back.


You are full of misinformation. Everything you said is a lie.


----------



## Pickle-D (May 6, 2009)

*Mid Atlantic Rafting*

I was making the same decision several years ago...


Lots of people like the Aire Pumas. You can row an overnighter or be comfortable with R4.


I bought a NRS Otter 120 (no longer in production) with plans to paddle the Upper Yough, Gauley, New etc. Great for R2,3,4. It is a great Upper Yough boat. Also great on the Cheat til approaching 5 feet. Lower Gauley - great. It feels a bit small for the Upper Gauley and New above 4 feet. The NRS 120D might give just enough extra float to make it comfortable on the bigger water as it has larger tube diameter than the old 120, 18.5 inch vs 17 inch.


So when I found a great deal on a NRS 140 I bought one. That is a big, WIDE, boat. R4 works but better with 5 or 6. But for multiday trips it is awesome. Too big for the Upper Yough, though its been rowed down Kitzmiller.


so yeah, something from 12 to 14 feet


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> I would say if you are going to take care of an RMR and love it with all your heart. Never sell it. And leave it partially inflated year round. RMR is hands down the best value.
> 
> But if you're willing to do that, then get the sotar or maravia and sell in 5 years for what you paid for it today. Especially a 14' boat! RMR are worth less than nothing after 5 years on the water. You own it to the dump.... might get 20 to 25% back.


Not a lie but true......... at least for Maravia, we don't sell Sotar and I haven't owned one to speak to their values but I am sure there are many here who can. If you are going for the long haul buy a Maravia, if you want to see if this is the sport for you before dropping the $$ absolutely go for an RMR they are a great boat for those just getting onto the world of super splashy fun! We can help with both. I have been quiet for a long time here after some drama that is NOT our thing I just had to put in my 2 pennies on this one. And WAHOO you're getting a new boat how fun!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

newpc said:


> You are full of misinformation. Everything you said is a lie.


:roll:


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> RMR are worth less than nothing after 5 years on the water. You own it to the dump.... might get 20 to 25% back.


I would say this portion is far from the truth. They are listed and sold for far more than that all the time. Granted they dont hold their value like the brands listed above. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

As someone who has owned 2 sotar rafts (14' st and a 10.5st)... I would not recommend them. They do hold value well on the used market, but they roll horribly because the fabric is so stiff, are kinda heavy (especially in the smaller sizes), and are super slippery as a paddle raft. They also seem bomber, but I noticed that they actually ended up with a lot of scratches in the fabric on the bottom compared to an aire or hyside when running over sharp rocks. I think this may be because the fabric doesn't have much give, and the stiffness concentrates force more than hypalon or pvc. The build quality is pretty nice on sotars, but the 10.5 I had was nicknamed the swim machine, and during the time I owned it I averaged 1 swimmer for every 2 trips. That is much worse than the mini me I ran before the sotar, that was usually about 1 swimmer per 5 trips, even with the smaller raft. Also the floor was mounted so low that there was a bit of standing water in the boat while r3. I sold it, replaced it with a mini max, and couldn't be happier. 
I have also owned an rmr (fat cat, or whatever they call the paddlecat), and what you get for the money is pretty impressive. That said, they are a little heavy, and rmr is constantly tweaking designs. While that means the product is constantly improving, it also hurts used value as there is a possibility that a better version of what you buy may come out a year or two down the line. That said, the storm is an awesome boat in its current iteration (I traded boats for 1/2 a run when I owned the sotar, and prefered the way the rmr paddled and handled white water. The sotar was faster though).
As far as size, if you are comfortable with the runs you will be doing, the smaller the boat the more fun in my opinion. I usually try to run the smallest boat that will get me thru, and it is way more fun than running a bigger boat and mowing over the smaller features. These days the 14` only comes out for longer trips with passengers, or when I am scared on runs like Gore or big water multiday trips. I think a puma or 12' is a pretty awesome size for day trips or overnights unless you need the room for the kitchen sink or a bunch of friends who don't have boats. As far as Maravia goes, I have never owned one, but I have a friend who loves his. I hear that the drop stitch floors can have pinhole issues as they age, but that is just secondhand info. 
Tributary boats are also an excellent value and I personally like the designs, but they are slightly higher maintenance if you run a lot of muddy rivers. That said, the floor design does make them a bit more stable, and also slightly faster in swift moving water in my experience. They are also slightly slower on flat water, so it is a tradeoff. I have spent a bit of time in the older 9.5sb, and it is the boat that opened my eyes to how much fun big water in a tiny boat can be. 
Just some food for thought, and good luck with your search!


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

codycleve said:


> I would say this portion is far from the truth. They are listed and sold for far more than that all the time. Granted they dont hold their value like the brands listed above.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app



Not trying to be an ass but I would like to see where you are seeing people that are constantly getting more than 25% for 5 year old RMRs all the time.. Curious minds want to know?

There is one on Buzz ads less that a year of use at priced 66% new. Lets see how long that takes to sell and its almost new in great condition????


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Not trying to be an ass but I would like to see where you are seeing people that are constantly getting more than 25% for 5 year old RMRs all the time.. Curious minds want to know?


Boise craigslist

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

codycleve said:


> Boise craigslist
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


Now you're just making stuff up. I check cl boise daily!!!


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

dirtbagkayaker said:


> Not trying to be an ass but I would like to see where you are seeing people that are constantly getting more than 25% for 5 year old RMRs all the time.. Curious minds want to know?
> 
> There is one on Buzz ads less that a year of use at priced 66% new. Lets see how long that takes to sell and its almost new in great condition????


If you can point me in the direction of a 5 year old 13' rmr with a dropstitch floor for under 800 i would love to have it.. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't see RMR lasting 5 years! I can not show you anyone getting $800 for old used up RMRs let alone 2k. I just don't don't see any in good shape... That are worth buying after 5 years. Most PVC boats like that are junk after 7 or 8 years. That's way they are 1/2 the cost of a maravia.. ???? Id get a new saturn before a used RMR. Wont really put my hard earned money down on either. That's just my humble "opinion" I stand by my recommendation to buy a Maravia and sell it every 5 years as the cheapest best way to raft long run....


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Wow this is just laughable.. i better tell everyone i know with 6 year old RMR's in great shape that their boat is a year past its life expectancy. My 4 year old RMR shows no sign of wear at all.. i will wait for you to find a 13' RMR that is only worth 25% of its value. Soo about $780, should be easy right.. im not saying a RMR is a maravia but to say you an pick them up at 25% of origonal cost after 5 years is just crazy.. unless it was just left out to bake in the sun and covered in snow i just dont see it..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Floatin mucho (Mar 25, 2012)

I agree that the current generation of rmr rafts should last a private boater basically forever if cared for. The older rmr rafts had some glued on things like handles and d rings, and they seemed to need to be reglued rather quickly. The newer ones are 100% welded, and are very comparable to jacks plastic boats at 1/2 the price. The older jacks boats also had glued on d rings, but I see 25 year old tubes on the river regularly. Saturn's have glued seams, and do not have nearly the lifespan of a welded boat because pvc off-gasses and the glue deteriorates. I would not buy a saturn, but I would buy a used rmr if I was in the market for a cheap boat, and it passed a casual inspection. Also, I sold my rmr after one season of heavy use for about $150 less than I paid for it new.


----------



## NoCo (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahaha.. another first time raft buyer thread,. Out comes the rmr salesmans. You'd think people on this site get paid commission by rmr sometimes. 

I'd steer clear of rmr myself. They had some pretty substantial problems with there quality some years ago but the SAY they have them resolved. I wouldn't want to be the one who discovers that the problems were not resolved, or have all new exciting problems. Stick with hypolon or a quality plastic boat. There is a 1200 I think trib on grand juction Craigslist. And that's frame and everything. Keep looking, don't be in a rush to buy your boat but when the right deal comes pounce on it. Don't wait to see if your wife says it's ok, you can always apologize later. Good luck, happy paddling.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

Im not trying to sell a RMR. I was just pointing out that it would be worth 25% of its value after 5 years is absurd. 

When they launched they glued their D rings like many companies did. They corrected that.. they also did not have thier floor at the right height the first year or two... also corrected.. they are a newer company and had to figure things out so people shit all over them.. 

The first rendition of the storm eas narrower and the new one fits coolers a lot better.

The rafting community is a bunch of snobs. I first posted in this thread trying to get the guy a better deal.. personally i would have recommended the 136DD for his rivers and being a boat that acts bigger than it actually is.. 

Whatever gets you on the river is a great boat. Not everyone has 4000 to drop on a new boat.. I have a brand new aire. And a RMR storm. Treated right they will last me years. I see used Aiers for sale all the time for more than i can buy a new one.. I always buy 20% off through outdoor play..

My later post was simply pointing out the inaccuracy that a RMR would only have 25% of it's origonal value or that at 5 years they are ready for a land fill..

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## John_in_Loveland (Jun 9, 2011)

lncoop said:


> If you go new I highly recommend The Boat People. Great deals from great guys. They treated me right and I've sent friends their way who've been treated well too.



I recommend them also..free shipping and they gave me a discount for a check instead of a cc. Bought my 14' Trib through them. 



I will say you can get good deals on used boats. I bought a 12' Trib in 2011 from an outfitter in Idaho Springs for $1500. I suppose it had at least 3 years on it. Boated it for 4 years, then sold to family for $1200 with frame and oars. Its still going strong. Last summer my son bought another 12' Trib from the same company. He's got a a lot of miles on it and it is STILL going strong. you can also save with Gary's frames at Raftframe.com. Builds great low cost frames (though you have to deal with unanodized Al.)


----------



## Canyon Coolers (Apr 15, 2011)

If the pricing is close consider new from your local raft shop. They will probably discount allot of the accessory items your probably gonna need anyway. That being said the folks at Aire and Bobby at RMR are top notch and a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Spencerzzz (Aug 3, 2018)

Found a raft nearby that I'm going to look at tomorrow- was hoping to get some opinions from some people with more experience.

Here's the listing
https://www.facebook.com/ben.chandler.982/posts/10218347987309425


and this is the info I got from the seller.

*I’m the second owner it was bought in Colorado from a white water outfitters I purchase it in 2015 so I think it’s a 2014 or 13 I’m not sure on the exact year . I used it on small rivers like the James for fishing it is always stored in a condition basement
*
thanks


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

That raft brand new from the dealer is $2800, and that frame well yeah don’t know what to say. I think you can do better personally. Getting into this sport can be expensive, so any chance to save money is nice, but if your going to do it for some time it’s always better to remember the cry once principle. It’s better to get quality at a higher price then have to purchase twice. Just my thoughts.


----------



## Liquido (Feb 27, 2012)

Id keep looking. IMHO ypu can get more a better raft/frame combo for the price.


----------



## Critter70 (Nov 22, 2016)

Check out profishwv.com. That’s Bobby’s shop in Fayetteville, he has some pretty good prices on RMR rafts at the moment and in your neck of the woods.


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

You can buy that boat right now new from outdoorplay.com with code MAX20 right now for $2200... keep in mind a lot of time if you are not shopping top of the line rafts the bargain is more in what comes with the raft rather than the boat itself.. i dont see that as a great deal. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Spencerzzz (Aug 3, 2018)

I want to thank everyone for the input over the past few weeks, I ended up driving down to Fayettville last weekend and bought a new RMR 12.0SB off Bobby. I'm stoked about the raft and getting everything ready for spring. I don't think ill ever be getting it back into the bag it came in, man PVC is bulky. Can a raft be stored outside (possibly on a trailer) but with a cover on it?

Which hand pumps do everyone reccommend? Ever build one?


----------



## wstcstguy (Mar 16, 2019)

Congrats on the new raft! Saturn boats were mentioned and for any others considering various brands, I wanted to add that my Saturn literally came unglued and fell apart; seams, D-rings, everything at just over 4 years old. You might make a case for them as a cheap disposable if you use it A LOT over maybe a 3 year period. Otherwise, they're horrible garbage. I had bought after a good experience with another cheap Korean brand that doesnt appear to be around any longer. 

After hearing my selection of boat, you might not be surprised to hear me suggest a small double action pump for $10 on Amazon. They work fine and are size is good for all around use. The 4" barrel from NRS is awesome, I have one, but pretty bulky. A used k-pump would be good on the boat, but not worth the money new, I think. Have fun!


----------



## beanack (Jun 20, 2008)

I would call Noah's Ark down near Buena Vista. They sell their used boats all the time and take good care of the equipment. I bet you can get a good used NRS 14' boat for around $2500.


----------

